# Boo Hoo Hoo!!!!!!



## MonsterBoss (Jul 27, 2009)

So, Hurricane Sandy sucks.  she ruined my halloween party. I have been getting ready for a couple of weeks. An hour and a half before the party was supposed to start the power went out. Its still out. I had to call everyone and cancel, I am so bummed out. I was really excited. Well, now I'm on going to hang out in the dark and eat candy. Lol! Oh well, I've got my fingers crossed lol that Halloween night will go smoothly. Happy Haunting everyone!!!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

That's really disappointing...Hopefully Halloween will go better...BTW Did you buy "good" Halloween candy, i.e chocolate or crappy candy like..."dum dums"??


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

That does suck! Sorry about the party. Just know there was nothing you could have done and it is out of your hands. Could you slide it to Friday and have a 50% off party? Ha ha.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hurricane Sandy DOES suck! So sorry to hear your party didn't go ahead! Last year's looked like a blast! VERY impressed you're already thinking positively about Halloween itself! You the awesome!


----------



## deadboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Too bad you don't have lots of candles around! Would be a great opportunity to do things like the Bloody Mary or Ghost Stories...


----------

